# nokia 6600 or sony k700i ??



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 13, 2005)

i wanna buy a mob.. my contenders acc to my specs are nok 6600 n sony k700i..... what do u recomend should i buy between these 2 n why??


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 13, 2005)

birdie.. I say.. if you want features... I suppose the Sony k700i rocks.. I possess a Sony k500i and it's great.

But.. beware.. the problem with SonyE phones are poor reception.

So if you are in places with low reception signals... you can undoubtedly go for Nokia...

Hey.., why don't you go for *Nokia 3230*. Same size screen, smaller, lighter...

*At a glance :*

 1.3 megapixel camera (effective resolution 1.23 megapixels for image capture)  
 Video capture up to 1 hour 
 Customize your mini-movies with Movie Director  
 xHTML browser for real Web browsing 
 Expandable memory: 32 MB Reduced-sized MultiMedia Card (RS-MMC) included 
 New multiplayer games over Bluetoothâ„¢ wireless technology 
 MMS, chat, and instant messaging 


A whole range for Indians:
*www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,8764,45260,00.html


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 13, 2005)

Discussed b4:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19565


Anyways :
I like 6600 personally.
But it too has disadvantages.
- no FM/Mp3 playback (but can be done with third party spftwares)
- low speaker volume
- slow processor (but with more memory of MMC it's a bit faster)

And with k700i, we have:
- no expandable memory
- bad keypads (IMO)
- no symbian OS
- Night mode cam quality is not that good
- compactibilty issues


So see the pros and cons and decide. I personally will go for 6600


----------



## Charley (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd go for N-6600, cos it has all the features [whatever are necessary] .

K-700 I really didnt like cos it doesnt have memory extendability, compaiblity probs.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2005)

It depends on your priorities mate!! Both phones are good so buy the one that satisfies your needs better. For example, if you want expandable memory and Symbian, then buy the 6600. However, if you don't mind the lack of expandable memory and Symbian, but want dedicated mp3 playback and FM support, then go for the K700i. Just prioritize your needs and buy the right phone


----------



## khandu (Jul 13, 2005)

me too for Nokia 6600.. connecting ppl  all reasons given above


----------



## shoaibjameel123 (Jul 13, 2005)

I guess Nokia 6600 is much better. I have seen people used it and it ranks best in terms of performance than others.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 14, 2005)

Get a Symbian phone. There's so much you can do with one. The 6600 is almost dead. Get something newer.

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 14, 2005)

No one's talked of the *Nokia 3230*. Isn't it kooler & better than the 6600... that too @16k


----------



## khandu (Jul 14, 2005)

ofcourse it is.. but then isint 6630 better or infact 6681 or N91??

Dude.. he hasent mentioned those cells.. maybe its not in his budget.. 

stick to the topic..


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 14, 2005)

man u d only 1 to decide here...coz really u can see it all depends on ur needs.....sony has another advntage at price tag.....my friend took n6600 n now he paying for....for everything little thing he needs he is asked to spend a lump sum on it for softwares, memory cards etc.....also its speed gradually decreases with load.....sony for u wud be 1 time investment but rem. if u have 2 kick in more memory at any COST then go for nokia...gud luk

cheers


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah.. speedguy is correct you might have to invest on more than you might have expected.. on softwares of symbian series 60 (unless you are prepared to get otherwise) and on MMC. 

But agian..it all depends on wht features you prefer.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

Personally go for the k700i rather than the 6600. Reasons explained by some of the ppl above. Also, personally i tend to favour the sony-ericsson variety always.


----------



## gdatuk (Jul 15, 2005)

why would anyone compare 700i with n60 series mobiles...
guys....n60 series is a smart phone and k700i is a semi smart phone..
if u want just a stylish phone..go for 700i. it notflexible wrt to installable softwares..
n60 series is based on symbian os(just like our comps are based on windows or linux) u can install various application. watch movies...and infinity functions can be added to it...

but dont buy 6600. it is outdated..when i first came to UK 2 years ago..that phone was hype..but now no one gives a damn abt it...u can get one even for 35Â£. 
get 6670..it costs 14k in indian market..

but pls dont compare the uncomparables..


----------



## gdatuk (Jul 15, 2005)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> man u d only 1 to decide here...coz really u can see it all depends on ur needs.....sony has another advntage at price tag.....my friend took n6600 n now he paying for....for everything little thing he needs he is asked to spend a lump sum on it for softwares, memory cards etc.....also its speed gradually decreases with load.....sony for u wud be 1 time investment but rem. if u have 2 kick in more memory at any COST then go for nokia...gud luk
> 
> cheers




PM me if u want softwares for n60 series...(for free)


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 15, 2005)

wat a question.. go for a k700 i obvi. its the best outta the two..


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2005)

bharat - It doesnt have many features that 6600 has.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 16, 2005)

hmm like what.. but i feel its far better.. 6600 proccy is too slow!


----------



## Charley (Jul 17, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hmm like what.. but i feel its far better.. 6600 proccy is too slow!



Phew, the feature like memory expandability which is very important & it doesnt have an OS [Symbian] .... Also forgot to mention it has the compatibilty probs.


All these things are very much needed and preferred, especially if I were to select .

So N-6600 is far better.


----------



## mariner (Jul 18, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I like 6600 personally.
> But it too has disadvantages.
> - no FM/Mp3 playback (but can be done with third party spftwares)



but doesnt it require ur gprs to be on while listening FM?


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 19, 2005)

look here i wont compare nk6600 with k700i...coz both have their own advantages and disadvantages....

k700i is definately a better multimedia phone and also has a better camera software...also its far better in terms of 3D games...infact n6600 cant play real 3D games, better quality screen, light weight

nk6600 has memory expansion plus more software support....

my point is that dont go for nk6600....its too common now and it has no appeal left and also outdated...

btw 2 months back i was in the same dilemma but i chose k700i out of the two for the above reasons...

look out for nk3230....this is what i suggest, also nk6670 is worth a thought as suggested by someone in the previous page..

ENjoy...


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 19, 2005)

mariner said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah .. it needs GPRS. We don get indian stations , but believe me we get really good quality music (world music) and a lot of variety as well.


----------



## mariner (Jul 19, 2005)

k buddy. sounds tempting.


----------



## fact_speaks (Aug 7, 2005)

come on guys some punk above mentioned that  Nokia6600 is outdated it has a cool look and brillant software compatabilites no will even think of going to a S700i. See dude i brought a n6600 recently i am happy with the phone even though s700i supports Mp3 but no expandable memory so what's the use of haveing a mp3 player where y got no memory and even Pictures u are restrictied to a few pictures depending on the memory in the s700i where as in n6600 there is no limit depends on the memory card u have just invest ur money in a 128mb memory card and u will have a lot fun and free in any other mobile. And about the Mp3 player there is a third party software names UltraMp3 player download this and you will be given a 15 minutes trail time try the software in the 6600 u will not regret that u spended ur money in this mobile.


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 7, 2005)

i think its k700i and not s700i ur talking about....

s700i has expandable memory and its actually far far better then nk6600....

ENjoy...


----------



## Delpiero (Aug 7, 2005)

Depends on your needs. If you don't want to put songs and videos in your phone. Go for K700i. Otherwise nokia 6600 is the one for you. I have 6600 and it's a great phone. It's a shame that a phone like k700i doesn't have memory expansion.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

delpiero's right, k700i for media, 6600 for other cool features...


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 8, 2005)

i wud personally go 4 k700i...it has bluetooth/IR/usb/java/mp3/ 1 hr vid recording gre8 looks......what else u need.....i have used both d phone..n im really really impressed wid 700i.....i played some tennis game on it and its 3d graphics rocks. video n sound  quality is also up to d mark....so, go 4 700i


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 8, 2005)

_Poll added_


----------



## blu_6779 (Aug 11, 2005)

K700i definitely. Some advantages:-

1.  3d games.
2.  Stereo sound.
3.  aac support (1/2 the size of mp3s, very good quality too).
4.  Bluetooth is waaaaaaaaay much faster than 6600 ouch.
5.  Sleek beauty (6600 looks and feels like an ostrich egg ).
6.  Photos are more colorful and sharp especially daylight shots but night shots are crap, panorama view photos, flash.
7.  mp4 support (it's better than 3gp).
8.  Higher resolution (K700i 176x220, 6600 176x208), screen clarity and brightness is far better.

If you want expandable mem and 2 mp cam go for k750i retailing @ Rs. 18k

cheers.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a Sony Ericsson T-230 phone earlier. To be honest I was so much irritated by the phone's reception that I didn't dare to go for K700i despite being feature rich,cheaper than all other phones of that range. I have to shout all my guts to get my voice transferred and more importantly its receiver was so bad that I have to stretch my each ear muscle in order to get what the person on the other side was saying if there was even a little bit of noisy envt. In my room its performance was OK. only sometimes the voice jerks. 
May be they had rectified the problem in K700i. But I'll never go for SE phones again in my life. MY Vote is therefore for Nokia 6600. Though I choose neither N-6600 nor SE-K700i. I chose Motorola E-398 instead and I am quite staisfied with it till now (only 5 days).


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Aug 11, 2005)

SE phones are good for everything else rather than a phone on which you can talk properly.


----------



## blu_6779 (Aug 11, 2005)

hmm. I have the T310, T230, and the K700 and my T230 doesn't have the problem u mentioned, maybe a defect in that piece.  BTW, the signal is definitely better on the K700 than the T310 or T230.

Cheers.


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 11, 2005)

hi sandeepkochhar,

im thinking of buying e398 but donno much abt da phone wud u thro some light on it..also whats d price in delhi..i will buy it around november..dont have that much money now


----------



## Jatin_T (Aug 11, 2005)

Same here..i m stuck between buying the 6600, k 700i or the e398..each is good in its own way i guess
Not much inclined for 6600..its too common..and i had a t610 till now...so dont want such a big phone...
Can u tell me which to choose between e398 and k700i
BTw..e398 is for 8500/-..whts the price of k700i??


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 11, 2005)

Jatin_T said:
			
		

> Can u tell me which to choose between e398 and k700i
> BTw..e398 is for 8500/-.whts the price of k700i??


E398 for sure.. but E398 dont have video recording and needs headsets for FM radio, the image taken with E398 is not as good as k700i, other E398 rules. 




			
				Jatin_T said:
			
		

> whts the price of k700i??


K700i is 13.5k at SE stores. It's avalable for 11-12k at other places; even lower at grey markets.


----------



## blu_6779 (Aug 12, 2005)

Pros of e398 over K700i:

1.  Memory slot.
2.  Better night shots with flash, though k700i day shots are much better than e398 day shots.  Flash is way better than k700i.
3.  Thumping stereo speakers!!
4.  Rhythm lights
5.  Standard headphone connector jack.

Cons:

1.  5 mb internal memory - less memory to store your apps and other stuff.
2.  No radio.
3.  No video recording.
4.  Video playback is not as smooth especially if vid is stored in external memory.  Doesn't play vids with aac audio, only amr.

I am more inclined towards the k700i, sorry 

cheers.


----------



## Jatin_T (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey..i checked for the E398 at Indraprasth(Borivli,Mumbai) from where i got my T610..and it wasnt een available..the shopkeepers told it was not selling so they didnt keep it.
BTW,the K700i is available for around 11000 with bill...so i might get it..or wait till next month for my birthday and try to get K750i


----------



## maximus_3007 (Aug 15, 2005)

I prefere nokia 6600 its a cool sexy cell comparitively to se k700i i has a awful look


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Aug 16, 2005)

drgrudge has done an excellent review on Motorola E398 and there is very little which I can add to it. Visit this link:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15977

Jatin_T from where u r getting E398 for 8500/. Is the price with bill?

PainKiller I have bought that for Rs 9500 in delhi. Phone is good. But slow processor though better than 6600 in terms of processing power. Camera is just 0.3 MP taking a max resolution of 640*480. So if camera is an issue for u then don't go for that. Personally I am not obsessed by pic quality taken by camera phones. Even an entry level standalone digital camera is far better than camera phones. 1.3 MP camera phones aren't that good either bcoz of their small CCD. No video recording for E398.
For MP3 listening this phone is the BEST and no comparision can be made with any other phone in Indian market. Moreover Motorola is giving free USB Data Cable, Excellent headphones which reminds u of the sound of ur 2.1 speakers.
Reception is good comparable to Nokia phones. 65k TFT screen is fantabulous. u can read through in sunlight too.Battery life is 2 days if u do MP3 listeningfor 2-3 hours a day

What else can u ask for less than Rs 10k.


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 16, 2005)

sandeepkochhar said:
			
		

> PainKiller I have bought that for Rs 9500 in delhi......
> 
> What else can u ask for less than Rs 10k.



hey sandeep.....what phone u bought 4 9500/- is it 700i or e398 as far as my knowledge r concerned, 700i is selling at 13000/- n e398 is around 15000/- correct me if im wrong 

hey all, 

i read about a new model of 6600 on times of india..around 2 days back...now they r giving 64mb card, 6600 also has vid rec now (i hope its more than 9 sec) if ya know more bout da phone .....post it....one more thing....does it support 3d java games???

i think its time to add e398 in the poll as well


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Aug 16, 2005)

I am talkn abt Motorola E398 costing Rs 9500/- (with bill). K700i costs around Rs 11,000(with bill). these prices are of delhi. u have wrong notion of E398 being costing RS 15K. yOU CAN GET NOKIA 7710 (without bill) for that amount of money.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 16, 2005)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> i think its time to add e398 in the poll as well


Well you cant add that , not even the thread starter. Only mods can do that and no need for an other choice, already ppl have voted for any of the above choices.. 

And dude, why 3 posts on one go? Cant u edit the previous post to add any new changes or if you wish to tell something?


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 17, 2005)

@sandeep

can u give the address of the shop from where u have purchased 398 for 9500/- bucks....r u enjoyin this phone?? somewhere on the net, i read that it is possible to enable vid rec on e398 do u have any clue??

@drgrudge

hey man......dont u like my smiling avatar......just kidding.....i will post everything on 1 message.....happy now


----------



## bendre123 (Aug 18, 2005)

i think e398 price is rs9500.
and sony ericsson  k700i cost around rs10000 with bill.  in mumbai indraprasth (borivali (w))


----------



## Jatin_T (Aug 18, 2005)

A local dealer near me house offered E398 at aroung 8500..i think he meant without bill...
BTW..lookin at the market for E398 at Borivli(they didnt have even a single piece)..its not very encouraging..
I might get the K700i or maybe wait for prices os S700i to fall...its already available for Rs. 16,800 at indraprasth..and the dealer said it will fall even more!


----------



## spidyweb (Aug 20, 2005)

i better suggest u 2 buy SE K750i,its expensive than K700,but wil give u wid more facilities thata cellphone can offer at that price.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 20, 2005)

6610. backed up by nokia. what else u need?


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 21, 2005)

Painkiller:

Yes they are givin a 64mb card but vid rec is still ltd to 10 sec  but there is a sw by the name Camcorder which allowes vid rec for around  an hour btw even I am thinkin fo a 6600 It can also have sw which allowes to read Word and txt files I am gonna use it -- awkward tho it may seem  -- to read project guttenberg ebooks

man i changed my plans Igot a NOKIA 6630


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 23, 2005)

does e398 support 3d java games?? 
hows the camera compared to 6600?? kindly specify megapixel of 398 n 6600

thanx in advance


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

crashuniverse said:
			
		

> 6610. backed up by nokia. what else u need?



Thats a SICKO... Whos gonna but that ?


----------



## royal (Aug 25, 2005)

can anyone tell me the price of k750i in SE showrooms ?  :roll:


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2005)

royal said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me the price of k750i in SE showrooms ?  :roll:




When I checked ,it was 18,000 rs.


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 30, 2005)

hey guyz....posting again....plz reply

does e398 support 3d java games??
hows the camera compared to 6600?? kindly specify megapixel of 398 n 6600

thanx in advance


----------



## Jatin_T (Sep 3, 2005)

Well..i got the K700i a week ago for Rs.9000(With Bill) at Indraprasth(Mumbai)
I just love the MP3 quality, and it supports most games for 66000 and ngage(java based i guess)..3d games rock!!
BTW..the battery life sucks...
U get unlimited video recording..and the phone looks CLASS!
My rating-3.8/5(For the s**t batery life!)


----------



## aadipa (Sep 4, 2005)

try upgrading to latest firmware....

latest firmware don't have this problem of battery


----------



## PainKiller (Sep 4, 2005)

k700i doesnt have expandable mem slot..so i guess u have to pack everythin in 41mb of mem...but ur right...phone looks c00l


----------



## royal (Sep 5, 2005)

hey Jatin_T , I'm planning to get myself a k700i ... so I need 2 know a few things 

does it come with external ear plugs ??
has it got external speakers ??
how's the quality of pics ??
does the camera support night mode ??
how's the FM reception ??
does it support voice recording ??


----------



## Jatin_T (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Royal...its a gr8 phone if u dont consider the memory and Symbian features...
Abt ur Questions:
I got free handsfree
It has speakers..quite loud if u wanna know.
The Quality of Pics is Quite good(Daytime shots are perfect!)
There is a night mode for the camera..and a flash too
The FM reception is OK(not the best  in the train i guess..but good at home and in the bus..and u got MP#...so u can listen to it if FM reception is poor
YUP..it supports voice recording


----------



## royal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jatin_T u saved my day   

Now I can go ahead and buy the phone   

BTW if u were a gal , i would have called u first from my new phone    .... hahaha ... no offence meant yaar


----------



## Jatin_T (Sep 9, 2005)

NP mate...altho ask the guy abt the firmware..it cant be done directly from the net as some newer sony phones..
And sorry to dissapoint-i aint a gal


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 9, 2005)

sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..
sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..sony..

I am a avid lover of sonyericson/.... i prefer k700i over 6600... u can also go for k750i...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2005)

Nokia Nokia Nokia ...............

Nokia rules the roost............

Nokia = Made for India  

Crystal clear reception + U can tweak it any way + Nokia service + what can i say


----------



## cryptid (Sep 10, 2005)

Man go in for a 6600 coz its has Symbian OS which allows u to have all kinds of softwares from mp3 players to camcorder softwares to Bluetooth hacking software go in for it dude the only thing good about k700i is that it has better sound quality than 6600


----------

